# Grieder Tricycle



## idighistory (Dec 28, 2020)

*  I am new to your forum and I don't know if you can ask about prices, but here I go.  I run up on a old Grinder Tricycle.  It is missing the fender and the seat is dry and cracked, but other than that everything else is in good shape for 70 to 75 years old.  I did find the age of it but no kind of prices.  The old couple who has it in their old barn will sell it, but I don't know what to offer them.  I don't want to cheat them, but I am new to all this.  Any help would be appreciated.  I could post some pictures if it would help.  Thanks in Advance.  Jerry Ridley*


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2020)

Without some pics we can’t help you. V/r Shawn


----------



## idighistory (Dec 29, 2020)

Here we Go and Thanks for the Help￼


----------



## 1motime (Dec 29, 2020)

Grieder  Good solid trike.  If the tires are good some little kid would have a blast!  $30 give or take


----------



## idighistory (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2020)

Cool badge


----------



## idighistory (Feb 23, 2021)

idighistory said:


> Here we Go and Thanks for the Help￼
> 
> View attachment 1328534
> 
> ...



I know y'all say it is not worth nothing, but I would like to know where I could find a fender for this trike.  Just something that would fit would be fine.  Thanks


----------



## 1motime (Feb 23, 2021)

E-bay is almost the only source.  Search for Antique Tricycle or Antique tricycle fender.  For some reason Vintage does not work as well.  E-bay's search engine is not what it used to be.  Just pay attention to your front wheel size.  Good luck.  Everything is out there  Just timing!


----------



## idighistory (Feb 24, 2021)

1motime said:


> E-bay is almost the only source.  Search for Antique Tricycle or Antique tricycle fender.  For some reason Vintage does not work as well.  E-bay's search engine is not what it used to be.  Just pay attention to your front wheel size.  Good luck.  Everything is out there  Just timing!



Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Feb 24, 2021)

might help to state front wheel diameter.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 24, 2021)

When I was growing up in the 1950s a neighbor boy had a Grieder Flyer. I thought it was unique in having solid wheels instead of spoked. Don't know of any other trike maker of the time that used solid wheels.

Dave


----------



## idighistory (Feb 25, 2021)

ridingtoy said:


> When I was growing up in the 1950s a neighbor boy had a Grieder Flyer. I thought it was unique in having solid wheels instead of spoked. Don't know of any other trike maker of the time that used solid wheels.
> 
> Dave



I cannot find out much on them.  Don't know what they might be worth, but this one is very well made and could be rode now.


----------

